# Conduit Through Cinder Block



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CMU's aren't considered 'cinder fill'. I think just about any type of raceway is acceptable to go through CMUs.


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

480sparky said:


> CMU's aren't considered 'cinder fill'. I think just about any type of raceway is acceptable to go through CMUs.


Thanks for the interpretation.:thumbsup:


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

This has been a nightmare at my recent jobs. New construction you would think there would be sleeves ready to go thru. They are making us put 1 1/4" sleeves for our 3/4" emt. Not sure why they want to create a gap that then must be filled with fire caulk. Of course the foreman don't have anyone put sleeves then the holes must be drilled out.

Personally I like to take out a wide 'swath' of block and fill it back in before the masons leave with rubble then mortor. It seems like the f-men are fine with drilling out a hole for each pipe one by one...

We always use emt the pipe and the sleeve.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

358.10 covers the whole thing... Might be some crazy job spec where you're at.


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> 358.10 covers the whole thing... Might be some crazy job spec where you're at.


Originally from NYC so a lot of what I do is per what would be required in NYC. NYC had their own code for a while. Then I think in 2005 they adopted the NEC but with their own addendum added on top of it which required BX over NM, etc. The NYC code is more rigorous than the NEC so I try to use it when it is logical/feasible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jcrispy3 said:


> Originally from NYC so a lot of what I do is per what would be required in NYC. NYC had their own code for a while. Then I think in 2005 they adopted the NEC but with their own addendum added on top of it which required BX over NM, etc. The NYC code is more rigorous than the NEC so I try to use it when it is logical/feasible.


 
You mean MC over NM?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Is a CMU a cinder block?

They're oftentimes used as firewalls, so the only thing I like doing is fire caulking. I'm sure some of the other guys can tell you for sure, but I've never seen a hint of corrosion on regular old EMT going through cinder blocks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Is a CMU a cinder block?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_masonry_unit


----------

